
How I Left a 12-Year Career in Silicon Valley to Work on a Beach in Belize - prostoalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/3062113/lessons-learned/how-i-left-a-12-year-career-in-silicon-valley-to-work-on-a-beach-in-belize
======
fred_is_fred
I've had 2 friends do similar, one to work remote from the US Virgin Islands
and one to do remote from a beach town in Brazil. One was successful, one was
not. The issue seemed to be that in many towns the ex-pat community was small
and was made worse in areas where most of the house are absentee owners. A
small town can be made smaller if the houses are vacant or swapping out
renters every week. It also makes community stuff think like softball leagues
(or whatever hobby you have) difficult. Anyway, if you can do this, make sure
you can find a community wherever you go!

------
aethos
I appreciated that this article spent some time instructing on how to leave
your job, instead of just praising the decision to leave.

------
stevenwiles
> "...and now I'm trying to make a living by submitting my blog posts to
> Hacker News so I can be rich and have an easy, awesome life by working as
> little as possible."

Sorry, Jeanna, but you're going to have to get a full time job again and hate
your life like everyone else.

